# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ارجو المساعده : اين مواقع (( انجاز )) في مدينه الرياض ؟  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## T.SH

السلام عليكم  
اين مواقع (( انجاز )) في مدينه الرياض ؟ 
ارغب بالتحويل لشركه افكسول  
هل سبيد كاش من الممكن التحويل عن طريقه وهل يوجد في مدينه الرياض بنك يحول الاموال للشركه غير انجاز وسبيد كاش ؟   
شاكر ومقدر تعاونكم وكل عام وانتم بالف خير

----------


## عبدالكريم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
قبل ان تعرف مواقع انجاز يا أخي العزيز , هل تواصل مع خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي لكي تسألهم عن طريقة التحويل الى شركة FXSOL  ؟ , لان بعض البنوك في المملكة ترفض التحويل الى شركات الفوركس . 
ياريت يا غالي ترسل لهم ايميل وان شاء الله هم سيتكفوا بالامر , او ارسل لهم جوالك على الايميل لكي يتصلوا بك ويعطوك النصيحة في التحويل   [email protected] 
وفقك الله

----------


## الكنق

مواقع انجاز اللي اعرفها على طريق انكاس (خالد بن الوليد ) واحد
والثاني على طريق العليا العام قريب من مجمع الموسى 
والراجحي حولت انا منه كذا مره بس لشركة غير شركتك وجرب انت

----------


## $ النمر العربي $

اذا كان لديك حساب في بنك الراجحي  استخرج بطاقه فيزا مشتريات ولاتكلفك شي فقط رسومها 100 ريال بالسنه 
وهي تشحن  يعني تشحن البطاقه بالمبلغ المطلوب ثم تحوله وخلال دقيقه يكون في حسابك في شركه افكسول

----------


## T.SH

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
> قبل ان تعرف مواقع انجاز يا أخي العزيز , هل تواصل مع خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي لكي تسألهم عن طريقة التحويل الى شركة FXSOL  ؟ , لان بعض البنوك في المملكة ترفض التحويل الى شركات الفوركس . 
> ياريت يا غالي ترسل لهم ايميل وان شاء الله هم سيتكفوا بالامر , او ارسل لهم جوالك على الايميل لكي يتصلوا بك ويعطوك النصيحة في التحويل   [email protected] 
> وفقك الله

  
الله  يعطيك  العافيه  يا غالي

----------


## T.SH

> مواقع انجاز اللي اعرفها على طريق انكاس (خالد بن الوليد ) واحد
> والثاني على طريق العليا العام قريب من مجمع الموسى 
> والراجحي حولت انا منه كذا مره بس لشركة غير شركتك وجرب انت

   
الف  الف  شكر  يا غالي

----------


## T.SH

> اذا كان لديك حساب في بنك الراجحي  استخرج بطاقه فيزا مشتريات ولاتكلفك شي فقط رسومها 100 ريال بالسنه 
> وهي تشحن  يعني تشحن البطاقه بالمبلغ المطلوب ثم تحوله وخلال دقيقه يكون في حسابك في شركه افكسول

  
  مشكور  يا  غالي    
ما عندي حساب  في  الراجحي  ولا  استطيع  الرد على الرساله  لان  مشاركاتي  اقل  من  50  مشاركه     
الف  شكر  حبيبي

----------


## :: ابو فارس ::

:Eh S(7):  

> اذا كان لديك حساب في بنك الراجحي استخرج بطاقه فيزا مشتريات ولاتكلفك شي فقط رسومها 100 ريال بالسنه 
> وهي تشحن يعني تشحن البطاقه بالمبلغ المطلوب ثم تحوله وخلال دقيقه يكون في حسابك في شركه افكسول

   بارك الله فيك  :::  وين الغيبة يا رجل والله وحشتنا ::: والله من كم يوم جيت في بالي :::  وشارتاتك الجميلة والمتحركة :::  كنت اتابع مواضيعك بصمت :::  لابد من العودة   والله يعطيك العافية    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------

